# como Dios manda



## Cenimurcia

Hola: j'ai un petit soucis avec la traduction de l'expression _Como Dios manda _dans ce contexte où le jeu de mots complique un peu les choses:



> _un cuchillo de cocina, para matar como Dios manda, aunque no sé bien si Dios manda que maten a alguien_.


 
j'ai pensé à : _pour tuer dans les règles, bien que je ne sois pas sûre qu'il y ait des règles pour tuer_ 

mais cela me chagrine de perdre l'image utilisée dans le texte... vous avez des idées?


----------



## Paquita

Un idée très très très timide...un couteau du tonnerre de Dieu pour tuer...


----------



## Arrius

*como Dios manda* signifie simplement *comme il sied de le faire*. Celui qui conseille l'assassinat se rend compte d'une contradiction apparente si l'on entend au pied de la lettre _como Dios manda_, et il exprime ironiquement le doute que le bon Dieu ordonnerait un meutre. Petite plaisantrie noire difficile de traduire au français.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pourquoi t'embarasser, emploie donc l'expression consacrée:* comme Dieu le veut *(=comme on doit le faire selon la volonté divine) ainsi tu respecteras et le fond (volonté de l'auteur de surprendre, d'interpeller le lecteur) et la forme.


----------



## chlapec

Et alors?:

...pour tuer comme il faut, quoique je ne saurais pas dire s'il faut...


----------



## Sebalo

Pour tuer/assassiner dans les règles de l'art.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, dans ta phrase, je dirais comme Gurb, afin de garder l'allusion au commandement "Tu ne tueras point"...
Et en-dehors de ce contexte, je dirais comme les autres.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Et ne pourrait-on pas faire allusion aux tables de Moïse ? *Comme il est écrit dans les tables* ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Hay que señalar en cualquier caso que la expresión "como Dios manda" es usadísima en español, incluso por los ateos como yo, para decir "comme il faut", en multitud de contextos. No es el caso, creo, de la mayor parte de las expresiones que proponeis con la sana intención de continuar mentando el nombre de Dios (¿en vano?).


----------



## Nanon

Dans les tables ? Al principio no lo entendí...

Chlapec, yo nunca traduzco "como Dios manda" literalmente. No es mi intención tomar el nombre de Dios en vano (segundo mandamiento ...)
Mi propuesta anterior está estrictamente relacionada con el contexto.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je redis qu'ici, la volonté de l'auteur d'interpeller et de surprendre son lecteur en employant cette forme, est plus importante que son sens littéral . Il convient donc de la garder: "comme Dieu le veut" au risque d'adultérer gravement le texte.
Certes, "como Dios manda" est très fréquent en espagnol, au point d'être devenu "una muletilla" mais notre _Dieu le veut _est loin d'être une forme en voie de disparition. Il a même donné naissance au nom de famille Dieuleveut, ce qui n'est pas, me semble-t-il, le cas pour son équivalent espagnol.


----------



## yserien

Por ejemplo¿en español sería José Diosloquiere González ? No, no existe eso en español.


----------



## yserien

Trás esta chusca intervención pienso que en español en vez de recurrir a la divinidad se emplean otras expresiones para decir lo mismo, "un cuchillo como debe ser"."Esto es un cuchillo y lo demás son cuentos...


----------



## Nanon

El problema es que en francés, "tuer selon les règles, si tant est qu'il y ait des règles pour tuer" (no se trata del cuchillo, sino de "matar como Dios manda", o como debe ser) no crea la misma impresión que en el texto original, pues los asesinos y sicarios sí siguen reglas...
También me gusta la propuesta de Chlapec: "pour tuer comme il faut, quoique je ne saurais pas dire s'il faut tuer", pero me parece tener menos fuerza que la traducción literal.
Digo y reitero: en este contexto.


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por interesaros, 

no es nada fácil... me parece que "tuer comme Dieu le veut" dista mucho de ser lo mismo que "matar como Dios manda", es cierto que _Dieu le veut_ se usa mucho pero suele ser en la expresión "Si Dieu le veut" (Inch'allah)... y a mí, "tuer comme Dieu le veut" me suena a fanatismo religioso... no consigo verle la gracia que sí veo en la versión española... sin embargo, parece ser la única forma de conservar la imagen divina... 
por otra parte me parece que mi primera propuesta o la de Chlapec, 


> ...pour tuer comme il faut, quoique je ne saurais pas dire s'il faut...


más elegante que la mía por cierto , se acercan más al tono del texto (al autor le encanta jugar con expresiones consabidas y cualquiera es capaz de pillar el chiste a la primera), pero perdemos a Dios....


----------



## chlapec

GURB said:


> Hola
> Je redis qu'ici, la volonté de l'auteur d'interpeller et de surprendre son lecteur en employant cette forme, est plus importante que son sens littéral . Il convient donc de la garder: "comme Dieu le veut" au risque d'adultérer gravement le texte.
> Certes, "como Dios manda" est très fréquent en espagnol, au point d'être devenu "una muletilla" mais notre _Dieu le veut _est loin d'être une forme en voie de disparition. Il a même donné naissance au nom de famille Dieuleveut, ce qui n'est pas, me semble-t-il, le cas pour son équivalent espagnol.


 
J'aimerais que vous me donniez un exemple de l'usage de "comme Dieu le veut" dans un contexte où le mot Dieu n'ait pas un lien plus ou moins direct avec ce qu'on dit (c'est méchant de ma part).
Según MI percepción del sentido que el hablante le da a la frase en el ejemplo propuesto es que él (ella) mismo reflexiona sólo después de haber dicho "...como Dios manda". Es decir, primero expresa la idea (en la que Dios no entra para nada, solo como elemento de la expresión, pero desprovisto de su sentido original), y la idea es "matar como es debido" "matar bien, como se debe hacer si se quieren hacer bien las cosas", y sólo después emplea la ironía, pero la ironía es (a mi juicio): ¿es que las malas acciones también merecen el calificativo de bien hechas? Como usó esa expresión, tan inmediata y frecuente en español, pues se fabrica la ironía de esa manera, echando mano de la contradicción entre lo que Dios manda y el asesinato. Yo optaría (sólo yo, creo, y la traducción también es democracia) por tomar la expresión más equivalente en francés, que para mi es "comme il faut", y construir la ironía a partir de ella. Y olvidarme de Dios. Como Dios manda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con Chlapec en que la frase española dista mucho de la francesa homónima. En francés no hay este sentido figurado que es el que enseguida viene a la mente, si no hubiera después una vuelta al sentido propio de la expresión, que es lo que tenemos en francés.

*** Borro la propuesta, Paquita ya lo había dicho en el post 2.  Gracias, Chlapec. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Hay una confusion evidente. Cuando un español dice "un cuchillo como dios manda" no quiere decir que ese cuchillo sea el preferido por dios, sino que otorgando a dios el máximo de la perfección y que todas las cosas de este mundo estan hechas a su imagen y semejanza, ese español estima que el cuchillo tiene que estar necesariamente a la altura de todo la obra de dios.


----------



## Alysa

Buenas tardes/Bonsoir

Yo opino que cuando empleamos en español la expresión "como Dios manda" no estamos pesando en el mandato divino, sino en hacer las cosas bien, correctamente, lo mejor posible. Es una expresión tan usual que ha perdido toda connotación religiosa (al igual que "por Dios" o "sabe Dios" o cuando alguien estornuda y decimos "Jesús" no nos estamos acordando para nada -creo yo- del hijo de Dios... y muchísimas otras más)

Yo me quedaría con la propuesta de Chlapec. Es muy difícil traducir los modismos tal cual.

Saludos


----------



## chics

> Hay una confusion evidente. Cuando un español dice "un cuchillo como dios manda" no quiere decir que ese cuchillo sea el preferido por dios, sino que otorgando a dios el máximo de la perfección y que todas las cosas de este mundo estan hechas a su imagen y semejanza, ese español estima que el cuchillo tiene que estar necesariamente a la altura de todo la obra de dios.






chlapec said:


> Según MI percepción del sentido que el hablante le da a la frase en el ejemplo propuesto es que él (ella) mismo reflexiona sólo después de haber dicho "...como Dios manda". Es decir, primero expresa la idea (en la que Dios no entra para nada, solo como elemento de la expresión, pero desprovisto de su sentido original), y la idea es "matar como es debido" "matar bien, como se debe hacer si se quieren hacer bien las cosas", y sólo después emplea la ironía, pero la ironía es (a mi juicio): Como usó esa expresión, tan inmediata y frecuente en español, pues se fabrica la ironía de esa manera, echando mano de la contradicción entre lo que Dios manda (que además manda expresamente "no matar") y el asesinato.
> 
> Yo optaría (sólo yo, creo, y la traducción también es democracia) por tomar la expresión más equivalente en francés, que para mi es "comme il faut", y construir la ironía a partir de ella. Y olvidarme de Dios. Como Dios manda.


Yo estoy de acuerdo, lástima que no valga "comme Dieu le veut", porque entonces sí se hubiera podido hacer la misma broma.

¿No hay alguna otra frase más jugosa que "selon les règles"? ¿qué pueda dar un poco más de juego? Algo que signifique "muy bien" o "de perlas" y que pueda aplicarse a cualquier cosa...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días,  bonjour,

A mi me gustas tus "reglas" Ceni, pero precisaría: 
- de l'art
Y el Dios de la segunda frase española pasaría a ser el 
- Arte (sí, con mayúscula)

Otra posibilidad para la "Francia cartesiana":
- avec intelligence (en este sentido: "− _ARTS ET TECHN. D'EXPR._    [Le compl. désigne des aspects ou techn. de l'expr.]    Entente, connaissance approfondie et sûre, maîtrise parfaite de." (CNRTL)
Otra vez _Intelligence _con mayúscula en la segunda parte.
Según contexto, es decir época, porque me parece que será entendible directamente si se trata de un texto algo antiguo o que recrea una acción de épocas pasadas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

¿Y qué tal algo del tipo (corrigiendo todas las faltas y todo lo malo que va a haber):
"un couteau de cuisine pour tuer qui est excellent, sauf que je ne sais pas si c'est excellent, de tuer quelqu'un..."?


----------



## Nanon

chics said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo, lástima que no valga "comme Dieu le veut", porque entonces sí se hubiera podido hacer la misma broma.


Totalmente de acuerdo con chics . Lo que se discute no es como traducir "como Dios manda", sino como hacer la misma broma.

Todos sabemos que "como Dios manda" no remite a ninguna connotación religiosa o a ninguna religión en particular.

Eso sí, en francés, "comme Dieu le veut" o "comme Dieu l'ordonne" lo diría una persona (muy) religiosa, pero "mon Dieu !" lo dice cualquier ateo, y a cada rato .

Una de las mejores propuestas es la de Chlapec: "comme il faut", porque  se puede echar mano de "il ne faut pas tuer" que es aplicable para todos... no es un mandamiento divino sino moral y universal. Aún así, creo que se diluye un poco la ironía del texto original. La traducción literal no es tan mala, ya que si bien no es muy idiomática, se entiende perfectamente y encaja con la segunda parte del texto. Lo que no se sabe es si tanta religiosidad cuadra o no con el protagonista, ya que "comme Dieu le veut" no lo dice cualquiera.



chics said:


> "un couteau de cuisine pour tuer qui est excellent, sauf que je ne sais pas si c'est excellent, de tuer quelqu'un..."?


No hay faltas en tu propuesta que me parece excelente...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Sebalo said:


> Pour tuer/assassiner dans les règles de l'art.


Pae extension :
- en bonne et due forme

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yllanos

un couteau de cuisine, pour tuer selon les préceptes de Dieu, quoique je doute fort que Dieu ait jamais émis un quelconque précepte pour tuer


----------

